# Honey Mushrooms?



## GullLkRltr

Stumbled across these today - may be honey mushrooms I don't know. Are they honeys - Any good way to ID them?

Found these emerging around an oak stump and grabbed a few. They are in a business size envelope for size comparison










A little farther on my journey I found another oak stump totally covered in what I believe are the same mushrooms only in a more mature state. Brought these back to ID


----------



## Woodbutcher-1

yup,those are honey's, spore printing them is a good start to i.d. them, but the need to be open.Years of experience would also help. A good book to have on hand would be the N.A.S. Field Guide To Mushrooms.


----------



## GullLkRltr

Woodbutcher-1 said:


> yup,those are honey's, spore printing them is a good start to i.d. them, but the need to be open.Years of experience would also help. A good book to have on hand would be the N.A.S. Field Guide To Mushrooms.


 
Hey Thanks Woodbutcher-1 I need to check on getting that book. I do kind of like posting the pics on here so that other members may learn something like I do...

Are honeys good tasting? There's a bunch of them to harvest!


----------



## MAttt

Hey GL
Looks like honeys ,but just beware and learn the Deadly
lookalike that can grow with them.
Took me a few years before I was comfortable
to collect them.
Spore printing is a good idea.

http://botit.botany.wisc.edu/toms_fungi/may2003.html
http://www.mushroomexpert.com/galerina_marginata.html

Honeys
http://www.mushroomexpert.com/armillaria_mellea.html


----------



## Mushroom Jack

Another good book is The Mushroom Hunters Field Guide by Alexander H. Smith and Nancy Smith Weber. He and his daughter were from Michigan and the book is mainly about Mi. mushrooms.


----------



## Kearly Shuffle

Those surely LOOK like Honey's, but as everyone says, spore print for sure. And REALLY learn those before you ever put one in your mouth. There are differences, in the Deadly Galerina and the Honey. And you need to know them. You get only one chance to make the mistake with the Deadly Galerina. It's called that for a reason. I was out tonight and found three really nice hens, and some others just starting. There are Honey's EVERYWHERE!!! Unfortunately, I don't really find them worth the hassle, as I don't find them very tasty. They are ok, but just not one of my favorites. They are very plentiful and easy to harvest though. IF you know what your looking for. Have fun out there!!


----------



## Sparky23

They do look right, and they are deff. popping all over around Gull right now. I picked over 5 lbs of homeys and 10 hens yesterday


----------



## GullLkRltr

Sparky23 said:


> They do look right, and they are deff. popping all over around Gull right now. I picked over 5 lbs of homeys and 10 hens yesterday


1st spore print I did appears white so it looks like they honeys.

I still am on the quest for hen(s). I've never eaten one or even seen one yet...
Do you find hens near honeys? What do you look for when hunting hens, I'm bound and determined to find some :coolgleam


----------



## hardwaterfan

> Do you find hens near honeys?


not necessarily. i dont think it matters one way or another. actually thinking about it...i dont find many honeys where i find hens but anything is possible. look for trees like that tree in my other thread...HUGE old oak trees are the best bet. but any big oak tree could hold some hen. nice thing about it...when you find a tree that has hens...they are usually pretty reliable from year to year.

edit: here is a pic of me by a hen producing oak....look for trees like this, but they dont necessarily have to be this big....bigger (older!) is better though...at least, from what ive seen


----------



## Woodbutcher-1

That is one heck of a big A-- oak,never seen one like that in my neck of the woods.
I look for oaks that are at least 20" or more in diameter, are damaged,lightening strike,wind damaged, broken limbs, stressed or dying.

I have a few oak stumps where the trees where cut down for lumber about 10 years ago,that produce nice hens.

During morel season i will bee line to such mentioned oak's to see if it has an old rotten,shriveled up hen on it that was not found in the fall.


----------



## MAttt

Wow George!
That is a HUGE OAK!!


----------



## StumpJumper

The owner of the bar here in town brought out a big platter of "fall mushrooms" for me last night. 

I saw buttons with veils and was scared to eat them but everyone at the bar was. I kind of upset him a little by wanting to be sure what they were. He took me into his walk-in and had about 50lbs of honeys in buckets.

They were DELICIOUS! I'm not sure what he used to batter them but he cooked them in his deep-fryer like regular bar mushrooms.. Really good. I might even start picking them. I usually don't bother with them.


----------



## MAttt

hardwaterfan said:


> not necessarily. i dont think it matters one way or another. actually thinking about it...i dont find many honeys where i find hens but anything is possible. look for trees like that tree in my other thread...HUGE old oak trees are the best bet. but any big oak tree could hold some hen. nice thing about it...when you find a tree that has hens...they are usually pretty reliable from year to year.
> 
> edit: here is a pic of me by a hen producing oak....look for trees like this, but they dont necessarily have to be this big....bigger (older!) is better though...at least, from what ive seen


Hey George..
what kind of Oak is that if you know.
I've never seen one that big before..very cool!

thanks
Mattt


----------



## Oldgrandman

hardwaterfan said:


> not necessarily. i dont think it matters one way or another. actually thinking about it...i dont find many honeys where i find hens but anything is possible. look for trees like that tree in my other thread...HUGE old oak trees are the best bet. but any big oak tree could hold some hen. nice thing about it...when you find a tree that has hens...they are usually pretty reliable from year to year.
> 
> edit: here is a pic of me by a hen producing oak....look for trees like this, but they dont necessarily have to be this big....bigger (older!) is better though...at least, from what ive seen


Wow, what a monster of an oak tree! I would believe that to be a black oak, a very large one at that. 
The best producing woods I have for hens also has honies in it. I have a photo of the two together in my photos. This was a banner year for honies in the woods I check. Hens are small for me but still poppin. One tree I have has it's 4th one in just the past week popping out now and I have taken 2 from it so far


----------



## hardwaterfan

im gonna have to get some pics of the acorns and leaves because i dont know for sure...ive always thought that if the leaves had rounded tips that it was a white oak type and if it had pointed leaves it was a red oak type.....anything beyond that, i have forgotten...lol i remeber in school many years ago that we had to ID, to species, about 70 native trees with only a leafless twig for each tree....that was our final exam, i passed the course...so that shows how much i forgot...ha.."use it or lose it"

honeys: you know the tree from my other thread had a clump of maybe 7 honeys on it....just after reading this last weekend, i go out there and see them.


----------



## MAttt

hardwaterfan said:


> im gonna have to get some pics of the acorns and leaves because i dont know for sure...ive always thought that if the leaves had rounded tips that it was a white oak type and if it had pointed leaves it was a red oak type.....anything beyond that, i have forgotten...lol i remeber in school many years ago that we had to ID, to species, about 70 native trees with only a leafless twig for each tree....that was our final exam, i passed the course...so that shows how much i forgot...ha.."use it or lose it"
> 
> honeys: you know the tree from my other thread had a clump of maybe 7 honeys on it....just after reading this last weekend, i go out there and see them.


Thanks George, I'd apreciate it.
I'm into learning trees as much as I'm into learning shrooms,
Is that a big tree for your area or do you
see others like that often?

Ohio has a few more oaks than Michigan but you basically remember
the leaves right.
The more common oaks here with rounded leaves are, White oak, swamp white oak,bur oak and the burr lives up to it;s name
by the cap on the acorn.

The others basics with ponted leaves are Red oak, black oak
and pin oak.
As far as online tree site, I think ohio has the best.
*http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/tabid/5361/default.aspx*

thanks


----------



## hardwaterfan

pics to come Matt, i dont have any right now though. 



> Is that a big tree for your area or do you
> see others like that often?


yes, this is about as big as ive seen but i know of a couple others like it scattered about. and there are quite a few almost as big throughout the area. so its not really too unusual. its just lucky that no one ever cut it down. the woods i hunt are not way out in boonie-town. im in the suburbs between Cleveland and Akron, basically. "my" woods are mostly parks of municipalities or park districts, etc. so these trees are protected.


----------



## Oldgrandman

I wish I was better at tree identification. The www has sites to offer so I use it a lot. 
As I look into red oak as a possibility for the trees I think are black oak, I am now very curious if I am mistaken.
Time to purchase a good book it into the woods and check it all out.

I refer to this site a lot.... http://www.for.msu.edu/extension/extdocs/idents.htm


----------



## DocHoliday

I had three clusters of honeys in my yard this last weekend but most were to far along for eating. Saw a lot more while deer hunting but again too old to eat. But I did find a nice batch of blewits that were prime. That was in Roscommon.


----------

